# Pure Ice Crackle



## vixie13 (Jun 15, 2011)

My local Walgreens had A LOT of Pure Ice Crackle Polishes! 

I figured I'ld try one out to see if it was worth it. Below are the result....





Finger #1: Application is too light

Finger #2: Application is too heavy

Finger #3: Application is just right

My opinion:

Yes it crackles.... not as good as China Glaze or OPI, but it does the job and for 1/2 the price. Comes in a ton of colors too!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

It's not bad.  It looks kinda chunky though haha


----------



## MikiChicBella (Jun 16, 2011)

"I would try these how much are these?


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 16, 2011)

Ive never seen pure ice at any walgreens where i live.. I have so many crackle and shatter polishes, im just kinda over getting new ones.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

I think they have them at walmart too.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they have them at walmart too.



Oh yeah I have seen this brand there, but never bought any.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they have them at walmart too.



Oh yeah Ive seen that brand there, but I never bought any.


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MikiChicBella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "I would try these how much are these?



$3.99


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 16, 2011)

The first swatch is odd.  lol   What color do you have under the purple?  Gold?


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 16, 2011)

It's on bare nails.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh, wow!  Your natural nails are shiny!  Mine stay so matte when they're bare.


----------

